# Just moved to Ottawa, wondering about finding a game



## Lord Zardoz (May 20, 2006)

The subject line says it all.  I would very much like to join a game in Ottawa, either as a player or a DM.  I prefer D&D 3rd Edition or 3.5 Edition.

I will check this thread periodically, so if anyone is intrested, let me know.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 27, 2006)

*Intresting...*

No takers so far.  So either there are no gamers on Enworld in Ottawa looking for a game, or my luck just sucks.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 21, 2006)

*Bumped*

Still looking.


----------



## Harrowed (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in the same boat.

I just moved to Ottawa and I'm hunting down a game to get into.

I work in the city and live about 60km south.


----------

